# The new BMW M550d xDrive



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW is expanding the new generation of the world's most successful business sedan, the BMW 5 Series, with the addition of another M Performance model. The new BMW M550d xDrive is fitted with the most powerful diesel engine ever offered in a BMW 5 Series model. Sadly this is a European model only, the US will be getting the 540d this summer.

*M550d Highlights*

New BMW M550d xDrive expands the extensive portfolio of the M Performance automobiles with a Sedan and a Touring model
The world's most powerful 6-cylinder diesel engine 
Multi-stage turbocharging with four turbochargers for high output and powerful torque combined with impressive efficiency
BMW xDrive - intelligent all-wheel drive system with rear-wheel orientation for characteristic M Performance driving dynamics and supreme driving performance in all conditions
As standard with M sports suspension, Integral Active Steering, M aerodynamics package, exhaust system with M Performance specific twin tailpipe trims in dark chrome and M sports brake featuring brake calipers finished in blue metallic with M inscription
Exterior mirror housings, radiator grille frame, bumper design elements and side air breathers in Cerium Grey
19-inch light alloy wheels Double Spoke 664 M in Cerium Grey (front 8J × 19, rear 9J × 19) and mixed tyres in the format 245/40 R19 at front and 275/35 R19 at rear as standard.
6-cylinder diesel engine with BMW TwinPower Turbo Technology including four turbochargers, engine output 400 hp, maximum torque 560 fl-lbs



*The world's most powerful 6-cylinder diesel*
The most powerful diesel engine in the segment is also the most powerful 6-cylinder diesel in any car worldwide. The in-line engine has a capacity of 3.0 litres as well as modern M Performance TwinPower Turbo Technology with four turbochargers. It has an output of 400 hp at 4,400 rpm and puts a maximum torque on stream of 560 ft-lbs from 2,000 rpm. Power transmission is via a standard 8-speed Steptronic sports transmission. The intelligent all-wheel drive system BMW xDrive distributes the drive power to all four wheels according to the needs of the situation. Thus fitted, the BMW M550d xDrive fully meets the high dynamic standards of an M Performance automobile: it accelerates in 4.4 seconds* (Touring: 4.6 s*) from zero to 62mph, and its maximum speed is 155 mph(electronically cut off).

*Matching performance and appearance*
The appearance of the BMW M55d xDrive reflects the car's high dynamic potential. The M aerodynamic package, the M sports suspension lowered by 10 millimetres, the Integral Active Steering and the exclusive 19-inch M light alloy wheels with mixed tyres visually convey the exceptional performance capacity of the sporty diesel model. In conjunction with the intelligent all wheel drive system BMW xDrive, these ensure outstanding ride stability and the best possible power transmission in all road conditions. On the inside, such features as optional M sports seats with Dakota leather or fabric/Alcantara covers and an M sports leather steering ensure the exclusive sporty atmosphere that is characteristic of all M Performance automobiles. All the familiar technologies of the new BMW 5 Series are naturally available for the BMW M550d xDrive, too: these include BMW Connected - for a high degree of connectivity - and a wide range of assistance systems that provide maximum support for the driver and ultimately take the BMW 5 Series one step further towards automated driving.



*Steptronic sports transmission as standard*
For the purpose of power transmission, the most powerful diesel model of the BMW 5 Series is fitted with a modern 8-speed Steptronic sports transmission. The compact design, low weight and optimised efficiency of the transmission contribute to reducing fuel consumption and exhaust emissions. For use in the BMW M550d xDrive, the Steptronic sports transmission was adapted to the characteristics of the powerful 6-cylinder diesel engine and its very high level of pulling power. What is more, the shift programs feature a set-up that is specific to M Performance, offering sporty gearshifts as well as greater downshift spontaneity across the entire engine speed range. Shifts can also be activated manually using the paddles at the steering wheel, thereby supporting an active, sporty driving style.

*Intelligent all-wheel drive system with rear-oriented configuration*
In order to enable supreme driving performance in all conditions, the intelligent all-wheel drive system BMW xDrive distributes the drive forces to all four wheels as the situation requires. Its rear-oriented configuration supports the extremely precise handling of the BMW M550d xDrive, thereby emphasising the driving dynamics that are characteristic of an M Performance automobile. The M sports suspension with its body lowered by 10 millimetres likewise enhances the car's driving dynamics. In conjunction with 19-inch M light alloy wheels Double Spoke 664 M in Cerium Grey with mixed tyres in the format 245/40 R19 at the front and 275/35 R19 at the rear, it ensures outstanding mechanical traction, transparent feedback on bends and the appropriate level of comfort even over long distances. As an optional extra, the new BMW M550d xDrive can be fitted with 20-inch M light alloy wheels in Double Spoke Design 668 M or BMW Individual light alloy wheels with VSpoke Design 759 in Bicolor - in both cases with mixed tyres of the size 245/35 R20 at the front and 275/30 R20 at the rear. The M sports brake system with M inscription on the brake calipers finished in blue metallic ensures excellent deceleration figures and outstanding dosage capacity.

Another optional feature for the new BMW M550d xDrive is the Adaptive M Suspension Professional, whose Dynamic Damper Control with M Performance specific set-up permanently regulates the response of the shock absorbers at each individual wheel and reduces body movement to a minimum by means of Dynamic Drive (active stabilisers on the front and rear axle). Fitted with these features, the new BMW M550d xDrive offers the very highest level of driving dynamics without any restrictions in terms of ride comfort.



*Integral Active Steering for supreme athletic flair*
The BMW M550d xDrive is equipped as standard with the innovative Integral Active Steering. For this reason, a variable rack-and-pinion ratio is used. The more direct front axle steering transmission and the passive counter-steering or co-steering of the rear wheels means that the system reduces steering effort while enhancing both manoeuvrability in city traffic and ride stability when driving dynamically. The Integral Active Steering also guarantees a comfortable and supreme response on lane changes and bends. The varying characteristic curves of the steering electronics are directly linked to the driving experience switch and are activated by selecting the relevant driving program. In this way, the BMW M550d xDrive provides directionally precise support for every movement of the M leather steering wheel as well as sensitive feedback.

*BMW Connected - connecting people with their automobile*
The latest development stage of the BMW Connected system enables a close connection between people, their car and the surrounding environment. By allowing mobile end devices such as smartphones, smart watches, computers, tablets and navigation systems to be connected to one another via BMW servers, it also incorporates a link to the outside world. The intelligent system is capable of detecting the driver's movement patterns and personal preferences in such a way that it can function as a personal mobility manager that provides simple yet comprehensive support for daily mobility - an increasingly complex task. The system also draws on real-time traffic information (RTTI) for route planning, even recommending an early start when required. It provides access to ParkNow as well as showing the user how to get from the parked car to their ultimate destination address on foot.

*BMW's Extensive range of M Performance automobiles*
Currently BMW offers a choice of nine dynamic M Performance automobiles with the model variants BMW M140i 3 door, BMW M140i xDrive
3 door, BMW M140i 5 door, BMW M140i xDrive 5 door, BMW M240i Coupe, BMW M240i xDrive Coupé, BMW M240i Convertible, BMW M240i xDrive Convertible, BMW X4 M40i, BMW M550i xDrive, BMW X5 M50d, BMW X6 M50d and BMW M760Li xDrive. The new M 550d xDrive expands the M Performance range with the addition of two extremely sporty automobiles, the Sedan being available from July and the Touring at the end of the year 2017.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

I assume this is the version we can't have...


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

Considering the only gas station in the area with Cetane 45 has just downgraded to Cetane 40, I will be passing on any new BMW diesel.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Hard to imagine this model reaching the US.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

listerone said:


> Hard to imagine this model reaching the US.


yeah. the M550i is coming, but I'll be surprised if BMW continues down the diesel road in the US. They are already falling way behind in the electric department. They need to decide which alternative energy/fuel path they want to go with. Continuing to do diesel, especially in the US where there is lengthy approval delays (even under the current Administration), doesn't bode well for trying to get your vehicles to market. VW might have just killed off diesel in the US.


----------



## Ripsnorter (Apr 28, 2017)

*VW killed Diesels in US, don't think so.*

Another way to look at it is that diesel enthusiasts choices are narrowed now in the US, and that this will help, not hurt BMW. I am a case in point as of yesterday when we drove home our new 328d X-drive sportwagon. I have a Jetta TDI for sale now. This BMWs exhaust is nearly undetectable. Yes, VW f.u big time, yet Mercedes and BMW had figured out the emissions with (hopefully) ligit technology. For me, maintenance, economy, and longevity are very important, and the diesel wins in all categories. I am probably biased in that 5 of my diesels are tractors. With a Sprinter campervan, the Jetta, and now the 328d, I would not trade any for a petrol power plant.


----------

